# Good place to outsource?



## ff-extreme (Apr 12, 2008)

Anyone have any good resources to get custom promotional items was thinking of getting into pad printing but seems like it might just be better to outsource


----------



## Ready2Rock (Jan 30, 2014)

ff-extreme said:


> Anyone have any good resources to get custom promotional items was thinking of getting into pad printing but seems like it might just be better to outsource


Did you ever find anyone? I am looking as well.

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Www.distributorcentral.com


----------

